# Indoor ski area around NY



## Bertieman (Jan 19, 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Xanadu was cancelled, no indoor slopes.


----------



## nathan83567 (Apr 21, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Xanadu was cancelled, no indoor slopes.


Yeah I know that . Is it cancelled? Or will it come late this year? Its design makes me excited.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's cancelled since the investor went bankrupt. Google is an amazing tool you should really think about using it.


----------



## nathan83567 (Apr 21, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's cancelled since the investor went bankrupt. Google is an amazing tool you should really think about using it.


Oh man that sucks. I heard some company took over that project.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nathan83567 said:


> great indoor ski area


I don't need google to answer that one... :icon_scratch: That's like kayaking in a hot tub and calling it great.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

nathan83567 said:


> a great indoor ski area


One of the best oxymorons I have ever heard.


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

poutanen said:


> I don't need google to answer that one... :icon_scratch: That's like kayaking in a hot tub and calling it great.


snowboarding in Quebec is like kayaking in a swimming pool and we still love it :laugh:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> snowboarding in Quebec is like kayaking in a swimming pool and we still love it :laugh:


Are you fucked!?!  Quebec is a lot better than Ontario... At least there are mountains with a 1000+ foot drop there. Plus you're close to Jay Peak. Saskatchewan is the snowboarding badlands... :blink:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

we have a few very nice hills for sure, but the ones close to home are pretty small. even so, going to a 700 ft hill half an hour away after work twice a week is pretty awesome in my book.

all I was saying was that snowboarding ANYWHERE is much better than not snowboarding at all.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, I know that the mall construction is back on. It's called American Dream now and is owned by Triple Five. Looks like the indoor ski area is still one of the attractions so rejoice, the tri-state snow junkies. 


American Dream developers unveil long-awaited makeover, target 2016 opening - News - NorthJersey.com


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

poutanen said:


> Are you fucked!?!  Quebec is a lot better than Ontario... At least there are mountains with a 1000+ foot drop there. Plus you're close to Jay Peak. Saskatchewan is the snowboarding badlands... :blink:


When I was at Jay Peak a few weeks ago a lot of French Canadians were there. I felt like I was back in Europe with everyone speaking French. They were very friendly and a few times in the parking lot I had several Canadians come up to me offering free extra lift tickets they had from group purchases. I'm not from Vermont and figured Canada had better places than we did in that area, but a few of them told me they cross the border to buy Marlboros and other cheaper items as well lol.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I rode at an indoor slope in the UK a couple times in October of last year. They were actually pretty fun but the rental equipment was terrible. They actually setup a nice park on Friday nights and had some very good folks out there showing me up! ha ha

I'd rather have an indoor slope than nothing. Sadly, we don't even get much winter in Kansas City.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I don't need google to answer that one... :icon_scratch: That's like kayaking in a hot tub and calling it great.


Whatever, you haven't lived until you've done indoor cliff drops. You have to be careful of the indoor avalanches they always collect at the front door.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> Whatever, you haven't lived until you've done indoor cliff drops. You have to be careful of the indoor avalanches they always collect at the front door.


:rock::best post: great post….


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

poutanen said:


> Are you fucked!?!  Quebec is a lot better than Ontario... At least there are mountains with a 1000+ foot drop there. Plus you're close to Jay Peak. Saskatchewan is the snowboarding badlands… :blink:



Totally loved Sutton. Quebec is awesome. And cheap. We stayed right near Sutton, rode there 2 1/2 days and 1 at Jay Peak. While I love Jay Peak, I think the tree runs and steeps and Sutton were great. It was a nice change of pace.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

poutanen said:


> kayaking in a hot tub


anybody else want to try that now


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

koi said:


> anybody else want to try that now


If you can make it to Upstate NY, then I can supply the hot tub!


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

How long until the pansy ass mayor of NY declares that snowboarding is too dangerous and declares a ban on it?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

mhaas said:


> How long until the pansy ass mayor of NY declares that snowboarding is too dangerous and declares a ban on it?


bloomberg is out of office now thank god


----------

